# Mac eyeshadow haul at overstock.com



## bondno9girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I recently discovered that overstock.com is selling several discontinued Mac shadows.  I finally got newly minted that I had really been wanting.  I also got cool heat, tete-a-tint, Climate blue, post haste, signed sealed and femme fi!


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 23, 2011)

That's great to know.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

